

Ask HN: Who has applied to YC S14? - scotthtaylor

With the deadline 2 weeks away, I&#x27;d be interested in hearing who has applied. Also, what geographies, and demographics etc.
======
jeffreygruber
Hi!

We're applying yo YC and we're based in London—we are Community Capital and we
help businesses raise finance from their customers www.communitycapital.co

